# December Photo Challenge!!



## marjrc

*It's DECEMBER and it's a month filled with different holidays such as Christmas, Hannukhah, Kwanzaa, New Year's Eve, as well as rituals and customs.

Do your Havs get to sit on Santa? Do they "help" decorate a Christmas tree or light the Menora? Do they get a special treat or toy reserved only for this time of year? Are they happy to have guests over or to go visiting during the holidays? Show us ! *

*It will be a busy month for many of us, but try to find some time to photograph your Hav(s) at special moments that show what your rituals or customs are this time of year.

The astrological sign for this month is Sagittarius, and there are some associations with this sign, such as:*

*Birthstone:* Blue Topaz, Turquoise 
*Flower:* Narcissus, Poinsettia 
*Colors:* Blue, Purple, White, Pink 
*Gemstones:* Lapis Lazuli 
*Metal: *Aluminum, Tin, Silver 
*Animal:* Horse, human

*If any of you can incorporate some of these Sagittarius associations into your Hav photos this month, you'll earn extra "brownie points"! :biggrin1: So you see, you don't have to be celebrating anything, except maybe the love and fun of being blessed with your Havanese.*

*Please post your pictures in this thread and we will try to keep things on track by sticking to this topic. Thank you! *


----------



## casperkeep

Cool....I am sure this will be a fun thread....can not believe that christmas is here already....it goes by sooo fast!!!! I will start thinking of some pictures to take!!!!! Look forward to all the fun photo's!!!!


----------



## mintchip

I wasn't sure if this should have been for the December or November challenge so I'm putting it in Dec. as well. Hope that is OK


----------



## Lina

Sally I don't think I can get sick of that pic so feel free to cross post whenever you want! 

I'll probably be adding some pics of Kubrick this weekend... we'll be going to cut down our tree on Saturday and Kubrick is coming with. I'm sure he's going to have fun!


----------



## Amy R.

Oh, Sally, that is adorable. Look at those sweet happy faces on Comet and Oliver. Classic !


----------



## Paige

Sally, I just love this picture with your boys and Santa.


----------



## Leslie

Sally~ I absolutely love your Oliver's face! He and Comet look so happy to finally be telling Santa what they want for Christmas. LOL!


----------



## Missy

Comet and Oliver are the poster boys for Christmas Hav's. So cute- it's hard to see where santa ends and Oliver begins.


----------



## mintchip

Thank you !


----------



## RickR

Please use this link, this elfyourself.com stuff is pretty funny.

http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1128808712


----------



## Cheryl

Sally, I love that picture.


----------



## Brady's mom

Sally, that is a great picture. I can't believe you got a second dog that also cooperates so well for photos. You are a lucky gal.


----------



## Suuske747

Well, here we go  I'm usually late with my contributions, however this time I've broken a record!! hahaha!! It's day one!!

Our very young tradition is to do a Christmas-sphere foto-shoot with Sierra....
so here are some funny results from this morning's shoot....the chosen one for the Christmas card, you'll have to wait for, it's still a secret


----------



## mintchip

Adorable photos.
Is your avatar the Christmas card????


----------



## Suuske747

No  I wanted it to be, I think it's a great picture anything but stereotype........but DH didn't agree...so we chose a compromise *grins* and that one I have to keep secret until they are printed and sent


----------



## Lina

Those pictures are hilarious Suzanne! Especially the one where Sierra is trying to show the hat who is boss! HAHAHA.


----------



## Jane

Suzanne, GREAT photos of Sierra!!! Especially that last one with the hat!!

:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Sally, I totally love that Santa pic of your boys. They are so handsome!! 

Suzanne, oh my, what a hoot she is!! I LOVE those shots of Sierra and your captions are perfect for them! lol I agree, non-stereotypical photos are more fun. Love your avatar too!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Suzanne, your photos are always so good and Sierra is such an ideal model. These latest are great! I can't wait to see the one that "made it".

Wanda


----------



## MaddiesMom

Wonderful pictures of Sierra! And Sally, the picture of your boys on Santa's lap is adorable! I'm a sucker for pictures of Havanese with their tongues showing. Oliver and Comet are such dolls!


----------



## ama0722

Adorable- except this group needs to stop with the wait and surprise tactics! So did Sierra get to shred the santa hat afterwards? Dora would have so much fun removing the ball!

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau

Great start to December. Great pictures of Sierra. Very fun.

Oliver and Comet, such handsome boys.


----------



## Thumper

Love the pictures, Suzanne!

SOOOO realistic!!!!!! lol!ound: If I put the hat on Gucci, I would have maybe 1 or 2 good ones and about 48 with her fighting to get the darned thing off. hah. Love it. Uber Artistic Chic'!

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom

I just love that Sierra. Great pictures!


----------



## Thumper

Ahha..

What a fun filled day at the farm picking out our Christmas tree, sipping Apple Cider, visiting the farm animals and pony rides  Gucci had a BLAST! She definately has been napping really hard after herding the big turkeys and running around...and she needs a bath!

Kara


----------



## Suuske747

Ow so many smiling faces!!!
I'm sure Gucci had a blast!!!

Yes Sierra had a go at the hat afterwards but mostly enjoyed the plastic christmastree balls, putting her paws on them and then watch them shoot away hahahaha


----------



## marjrc

Kara, those are great pictures!! Pray tell, why is there so much green there and why are some of you in sweaters?? Not fair! poooo 

Love the pics though. :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip

Great photos Kara!


----------



## Paige

Great pictures Kara, it looks like a fun day for all.


----------



## Missy

great photos Kara. What's so cool is that you can tell how much your whole family loves the Gucci girl.


----------



## Thumper

Aww..thanks! And Marj, the weather here is very erratic, today was low 40's, last week it was near 80! It's crazy weather this fall. lol Fall colors are blooming, but there are lots of evergreens on that farm  I just finished brushing Gucci out. :frusty: Let's just say I could tell by her coat how much 'fun' she had. lol

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Gucci go to go tree shopping!! How fun, I wish I could bring mine. Glad you guys had a good time.


----------



## Lina

What an exciting day! It looks like Gucci had a blast. I'm sure there aren't many Havs out there that can boast of a pony ride!


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Suzanne of your Sierra!She looks like a lot fun--and the last picture is so funny!That what most of my pictures look like,except yours is in focus!If mine was,I wouldn't feel so bad about it!ound:

Great pictures of Gucci too!Looks like you all had alot of fun picking out a tree!The horse ride is awesome!Gucci should of had her Cowboys outfit on!:biggrin1:


----------



## JanB

Sally, Suzanne, and Kara....great pictures!!!


----------



## Beamer

Nice pics and videos Kara! Gucci is a fine young lady! 
(beamer made me type this....)

Ryan


----------



## Doggie Nut

Gucci looks like she had a rockin good time!


----------



## Amy R.

What fun photos of Sierra and Gucci !! Kara, I love seeing your family!


----------



## Amy R.

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS*

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS, FORUM FRIENDS ! * Here's a photo of patient Biscuit in front of the Menorah and Dreidls. And also one of him taken on Thanksgiving in front of his toy box. We"ll light the first candle of *Chanukah* tomorrow night. 

May all your holidays be merry and bright !! 
Love, Amy & Biscuit


----------



## irnfit

Sierr'a hat pictures are the best! They made me laugh.

Love Gucci's family pics and the pony ride. Don't we all give our kids pony 
rides?

Biscuit is a cutie. Happy Chanuka!


----------



## Thumper

OHhh..I'm gonna come steal Biscuit! :kiss: What a cutie pootooty! and those TOYS, my gosh......what an impressive pile! lol

Kara


----------



## mintchip

Amy R. said:


> *HAPPY HOLIDAYS, FORUM FRIENDS ! * Here's a photo of patient Biscuit in front of the Menorah and Dreidls. And also one of him taken on Thanksgiving in front of his toy box. We"ll light the first candle of *Chanukah* tomorrow night.
> 
> May all your holidays be merry and bright !!
> Love, Amy & Biscuit


Happy holidays!WOW you have great photos!


----------



## Julie

Great Pictures Amy!Biscuit looks pretty dapper in front of his toy box!


----------



## Laurief

Happy Chanukah to all tomorrow!!


----------



## ama0722

Kara- how nice to take Gucci to the Christmas tree picking! Your family is very adorable and getting a pony ride- I am jealous!

Does Biscuit get a toy each day of Chanukah? I showed my friends at work that picture because they just got a maltese and they are Jewish- they loved it!

Amanda


----------



## Lina

Amy, what great pictures of Biscuit! He is adorable. Happy Chanukah to you!


----------



## Missy

I may have to get to biscuit first Kara. He is a beauty. His coat is so silky. Happy Chunakah! I love your menorah- it looks like an heirloom.


----------



## ama0722

*Last night's get together...*

Here is my part of the challenge! Getting 4 dogs together and getting them to pay attention to you is difficult so we decided to photograph them separate! Thanks Leslie for providing the tree!

Amanda


----------



## Amy R.

WHAT A FUN THREAD!!
~~Amanda: those pictures are amazing. Your dogs are precious. Leslie, you got that tree up early, girl! It's beautiful ! Look at Tori's little tongue, too cute.

~~Sally & Julie & Lina: thanks for compliments. I have a little Canon camera, not expensive as digitals go, and I love the quality of the pix I get w/it. And Biscuit is very patient with me.

~~Amanda, again: I think I have enough toys for 3 or 4 nights of Chanukah for Biscuit. But not every night. DH & I have a mixed marriage so we also do a bit of Christmas, too, so Biscuit also has some Christmas stuff waiting for him.

~~Kara, yes, Biscuit has an obscene amount of toys, thank gawd that toy box is so darn big. Note the crummy old bedroom slipper of mine. I put it in there so he doesn't eat my Manolos, LOL !! Oh, I forgot to say I LOVED the pic of Gucci and your DD on the pony, gorgeous!

~~Missy, we bought that menorah in Israel last year. I think it is from around mid-20th century and is from Russia. We have never had a truly nice menorah, and almost got a conventional silver one, but then fell in love with that one.

~~Michele, thanks for your Chanukah wishes!

*Keep these holiday photos coming, gang!*


----------



## Lina

Amanda, what great pictures of all those beautiful girls! Dora looks happy to be on her chair and Bella wants to know why she can't be on it! LOL.

Though Tori with her tongue sticking up is too precious for words.


----------



## ama0722

It was fun taking the pictures and I seriously had a "what would Julie do" moment- hence I added the little chair.

Actually Belle doesn't understand why she is posing with the family dog- the same look she has every time i make her take photos next to other dogs!

I am loving this thread too!

Amanda


----------



## juliav

Oooh, this thread is so festive, I just love it!!!

Kara - great pictures of your family shopping for Christmas tree. And of course little Gucci being in the thick of things. How did Gucci like the pony ride? 

Amy - I love the pictures of Biscuit, you have an ability to capture him at just the right moment. I just love your menorah. When my kids were little, they used to get a different present every night, but now that they are teenagers, it's one "major" present and it covers all 8 nights.  

Amanda - I love the pictures of all the pups under the tree, so very festive.  I am a transplant from Russia (been here since '78) and back home everyone selebarted New Years (no Christmas, as former Soviet Union didn't recognize religion). New Years was the biggest holiday of the year, and everyone selebrated it. To this day I put up my little tree, but I dress it up with my Chanukah decorations. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie

ama0722 said:


> It was fun taking the pictures and I seriously had a "what would Julie do" moment- hence I added the little chair.
> 
> *Actually Belle doesn't understand why she is posing with the family dog*- the same look she has every time i make her take photos next to other dogs!
> 
> I am loving this thread too!
> 
> Amanda


ound:Amanda, that exactly describes what she seemed to be thinking! ound:

Great photos, everyone! I love seeing all of your babies.


----------



## Thumper

Gucci didn't like the pony ride! lol, she got scared and then spooked the horse a tad (Just like I had predicted would happen, but my DH wouldn't listen and demanded a picture) You can see him in the background ready to grab her, which he did about 2 seconds after the shot! lol

I never got pony rides when I was a kid. My kids are spoiled!! Too bad they don't realize it. lol

Happy Chanukah, Amy! 

Great pictures, Amanda! I like your chair idea! I love Belle trying to get up with Dora...like "Hey! Wait a minute! What about ME!!" haha. Cute. And Tori's licky. hehe. Candy cane, anyone?

Here's my DS w/ Guch at the tree we picked, and a "Basket full of Brat". heh.

Kara


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Amanda!Dora looks so cute in the chair!They are all wonderful-

Kara-cute pictures of Gucci.I like the one in the greenery basket!


----------



## Leslie

Suzanne~ Those are wonderful pics of Sierra, as always!

Amy~ Your Biscuit is adorable. I love his patient look. Precious!

Kara~ Gucci in the basket of greens is too cute!


----------



## Brady's mom

All these pics are so fun. Amanda, that Belle is too much. I love hearing about her. She sounds like a riot. Leslie, Tori looks so cute. Kara, as always, Gucci is just precious. And Amy, great pictures of Buscuit. I may have to work on a Chanukah picture myself. Like many children of mixed marriages (I am jewish and DH is not) Brady will get the best of both religions. I suppose I better go shopping for Chanukah. I am not religious so I didn't even realize it fell so early this year. Looks like it will be a fun December for Brady!!


----------



## Amy R.

Yep, Karen, mixed marriages have their advantages. My kids, and now my dog, really cleaned up w/ the gifts, LOL. I am the convert, but my husband was also from a mixed marriage (dad jewish, mom not) so he also always celebrated both holidays. But with our kids we tried for a more consistently Jewish home. Whatever, it's all a good thing, I think. Happy Chanukah! And yes, I was also caught off guard by how early it came this year. I thought it was next week!


----------



## Amy R.

Kara~~what charming pix. You have a real talent!!


----------



## Lina

Amy, Thanksgiving was also really early this year! I guess it makes sense that Chanukah was too. 

Kara, I love that pic of Gucci in the basket! She looks very cute.


----------



## Amy R.

Virginia looks so beautiful, Kara, whenever you submit outdoor photos. My DD #2's new boyfriend is from Virginia (but now lives in nyc).


----------



## Thumper

Thanks, Amy!

It *is* really beautiful here! One of the prettiest states I've ever seen. I love Washington state, too...but that's a little damp for me!  Still gorgeous though. The cool thing about Virginia is we get all 4 seasons and the joy of the Atlantic Ocean! I grew up in West Texas and knew I was destined to live at a beach somewhere... And I ended up here! Its a great thing! As much as I love Texans, it is a pretty bleak looking state, and the beaches? ehh...ick. Jellyfish galore! lol

Kara


----------



## Dawna

You were just in the wrong 1/4 of Texas, Kara!
People get a bad impression of Oklahoma, too, from driving across on I-40. That's the worst possible view of our gorgeous, hilly, tree filled state!
Dawna


----------



## Thumper

Dawna...I was in the absolute WORST 1/4 of the state! lol, It is called the "armpit" of Texas for a reason! ound:

ya know..I take that back, East Texas IS beautiful...its amazing driving from El Paso to Dallas and you are still in the same state, it changes drastically. I'd move to Dallas in a heartbeat, but Midland? No way! lol

The only thing Dallas needs is a beach, but I guess the phenomenal shopping compensates for that!

Kara


----------



## Dawna

I think it might even be the hiney instead of the armpit:biggrin1:
There are several pro rodeos in that area and I used to despise having to travel down there and stay when my dh was rodeoing full time. Yick


----------



## Thumper

Oh, and I'm quite familiar with Oklahoma too. I have family all over the state. My main impression of OK is the crazy weather! lol I actually own some land there, 1/2 the family wants to drill it, there are a few holding back. :frusty:

Kara


----------



## Dawna

Where in OK??


----------



## Thumper

Outside of Lawton is the land...several hundred miles of it tied up in a family fued. 

I have family in OKC, Norman, Stillwater and Yukon. Actually, my family is originally from OK but moved to Texas before I was born and then several moved back to OK. The only ones left in Texas are my parents, still in Midland and my Grandpa in Tyler.

Kara


----------



## Dawna

I'm about 60 miles southeast of Norman. Norman/OKC is where I go to shop.
Well, unless I'm visiting Melissa, then I shop in Dallas.


----------



## Thumper

Cool! I didnt' realize you were so close to OKC/Norman. My cousin is a state cop around there. I hope you don't meet him! lol, I havent' been to OKC in years....do they have really good shopping there? 

I plan to get back there soon. As soon as we get this mineral-rights thing squared away..

Kara


----------



## JanB

Amy, Biscuit is just precious, his coat looks sooo soft and beautiful! I was looking at that toy box and thinking we need one, and soon!

Amanda, Belle looks like a little Mini-Me of Dora, lol! Both are precious!

Leslie, Love seeing Tori's nose lick :biggrin1: Adorable!

Kara, "Brat is a basket", lol! If true, I guess it's because she's so beautiful! Cute pic!


----------



## Thumper

I named that picture Basket full of Brat because I really to put up a fight to get her to stay IN it! lol, she was ready to jump and find greener pastures/baskets. lol

Thanks!

Kara


----------



## irnfit

This pic is self-explanatory


----------



## Paige

Amy love the picture of biscuit.

Amanda, I just love Dora's smile and bella attitude.

Leslie, Tori is growing up to be a beautiful little girl.

Kara, looks like Gucci went on quite the adventure. I love the picture in the basket.

Kodi looks adorable as a reindeer.

Great pictures everyone. Keep them comming.


----------



## Brady's mom

hehe. Kodi looks so cute.


----------



## Suuske747

Oh I love the little white chair!!!

I recognised Tori straight away!! She is such a beauty!!!!

Adorable pictures of all your sweeties!!


----------



## Paige

I love your avatar of Sierra. She looks like she is laughing.


----------



## Lina

Michele, ound: :laugh: ound:

The expression on Kodi's face is just priceless.


----------



## mintchip

irnfit said:


> This pic is self-explanatory


Adorable!!!! 
PS-Oliver would heave chewed the red nose ASAP:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

LOL! yeah, I think his face explains it but what does it explain about us taking these photos....

Amanda


----------



## JanB

Michele, he looks long-suffering and maybe a little humiliated, LOL!! And absolutely adorable!


----------



## Thumper

Michele...Kodi looks SOOO cute!! Now that should go on the Christmas Cards. Which reminds me...lol I should be shopping for cards and Christmas, but I sit at the forum! lol

Kara


----------



## irnfit

Kara, my DD did that for her Cristmas cards last year. She has the Dachsies and with those reindeer hats...too funny.


----------



## Amy R.

Michele, Kodi is so cute. He's like, get me outta this thing, but , on the other hand, I'll do whatever Michele asks of me. What a sweetie.


----------



## Amy R.

Jan, I got that toybox because I saw it in a picture of Karen's Brady. It is super, big, soft, and zips open and shut. It is in one of the catalogues, I forget which one. Karen, do you remember?


----------



## Lina

Amy, I have the same toy box. I got mine from Petedge.

I pretty much keep it zipped down at all times, though... Kubrick likes to play in it.


----------



## mintchip

Lina said:


> Amy, I have the same toy box. I got mine from Petedge.
> 
> I pretty much keep it zipped down at all times, though... Kubrick likes to play in it.


Oliver too!


----------



## JanB

Is this it???

http://www.petedge.com/Zanies-Fold-Down-Toy-Box-ZA914.pro


----------



## Brady's mom

I have it too. Of course, it is overflowing and I may need a second toybox. I keep mine zipped and I cut the the straps off because Brady it made me uncomfortable when he would pull them around as a puppy. I was afraid of him getting stuck in them or something.

Yes Jan, that is the one.


----------



## Julie

This is Quincy-----All lit up and no place to go!


----------



## mintchip

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Beamer

Quincy looks sooo cute! Nice tree!

Ryan


----------



## Doggie Nut

Quincy is always so photogenic! Love that top knot!


----------



## Brady's mom

Quincy looks great!!


----------



## Thumper

Quincy is the cutest! :kiss:

Gucci just told me she wants to have his babies! hehe.

Kara


----------



## dboudreau

Quincy is such a little angel under the tree. Very sweet.


----------



## Carol

Kara, Your Grandpa is in Tyler TX?! I have an old friend who I haven't seen in years that lives there. She has 8 children and had an elective c/section with the last that she scheduled on my birthday. I have a handmade ornament in the shape of Texas that says Tyler TX on it. It hangs prominently on my tree every year. Her last name is Curtis. Such a small world!


----------



## Paige

Quincy is so handsome. You can send him to sit by my tree anytime.


----------



## Thumper

Carol said:


> Kara, Your Grandpa is in Tyler TX?! I have an old friend who I haven't seen in years that lives there. She has 8 children and had an elective c/section with the last that she scheduled on my birthday. I have a handmade ornament in the shape of Texas that says Tyler TX on it. It hangs prominently on my tree every year. Her last name is Curtis. Such a small world!


WOW! Cool! 

I love Tyler, have you been there? Gorgeous Rose gardens! Friendly people, just an all around great place. WOW..and someone has more kids than me? ound: Amazing! We'd have alot in common. I'll have to ask if my Grandpa knows any Curtis's? He lives on a golf course development there and is really involved in his church. Last I heard, he even has a girlfriend now! (my grandmother passed away a few years ago )

It is really a small world, ehh?

Kara


----------



## ama0722

Quincy- Dora said you have a place to go- fly on over!!! She will even take to a holiday party tomorrow!

Amanda


----------



## JanB

Great picture of Quincy!! I love his cute little face and eyebrows. I am a little partial to :eyebrows: you know


----------



## Missy

awww Quincy.


----------



## Julie

Thumperlove said:


> Quincy is the cutest! :kiss:
> 
> Gucci just told me she wants to have his babies! hehe.
> 
> Kara


Please tell Gucci that Quincy says he will take her to dinner,a movie or dancing--he is up for some romance,but is alittle afraid of commitment!ound:


----------



## Julie

ama0722 said:


> Quincy- Dora said you have a place to go- fly on over!!! She will even take to a holiday party tomorrow!
> 
> Amanda


lane:Tell Dora that Quincy would love to go to her Christmas party with her!lane:

Hey these planes are flying east--not west!!!ound:


----------



## Lina

Quincy looks adorable in front of the tree! I love it!


----------



## Thumper

Julie said:


> Please tell Gucci that Quincy says he will take her to dinner,a movie or dancing--he is up for some romance,but is alittle afraid of commitment!ound:


Uhh...well, Gucci says she'd love to go on a date, but she's not the one-night-stand kinda' girl....she bets that she could change his *wild* ways!
ound:

Kara


----------



## Laurief

I just got a chance to look at the last few days of posts. Quincy, my eyebrow man!! What a hottie!! - Now Kodi - you are too funny!!
Love the pics.


----------



## juliav

Quincy is gorgeous - as usual!!!
He looks like a Las Vegas show girl, but in lights instead of feathers. Very cool!!!


----------



## Julie

Yes,I put up my wierd tree this year!This is normally my Barbie tree filled with Barbie Hallmark ornaments,but I got lazy and just bought some dumb balls!ound:

The colors are like "mardi gras"--pink,purple,chartreuse,teal and white of course!This crazy tree doesn't even go in my house!ound:


----------



## Thumper

I really like your tree, Julie! I would love to do something different like that!  

Do you have any pics of the Barbie tree? :kiss: I'd LOVE to see that!

Kara


----------



## irnfit

Quincy - beautiful as always!


----------



## Jane

Julie, Quincy looks so cute in front of your tree! He's got the holiday spirit!


----------



## Amy R.

Great photos, Julie. Quincy looks so happy, what a sweet face! And so festive!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Well Lilly says if Gucci isn't his type than perhaps he should come on over and check her out. She would like some little eyebrow boy puppies.

That first picture looks like Quincy has a peacock tail. 

BEAUTIFUL pictures.


----------



## Julie

Quincy's secret:spy:--he is "nad free"--no puppies in his future!:becky:


----------



## Lina

We put up our tree yesterday and decorated it today! Kubrick has been sort of annoying about it (he touches it and licks it on a regular basis) but he has left it alone for hours at a time too, so it's sort of a hit or miss. I don't have a tree skirt - it's on my to-get list - so I'm using an old towel to cover the tree stand (Kubrick has managed to get to the water twice, even with with towel on!). It's sort of ugly, so please don't judge me on it. LOL.

Here are some pics taken. I took all the pictures (including the one of my sister hugging Kubrick) and they all said I had to be in a picture so my sister took a bunch of Spencer, me, and Kubrick and all except one turned out blurry! I guess she doesn't know how to use my camera yet. 

Hope you all enjoy and Happy Holidays!


----------



## ama0722

Very nice Lina and hopefully the tree will become boring soon! It looks like your sister really adores Kubrick as well. You are going to have to tell Santa you need a tripod too so you can take your own family photos!

Amanda


----------



## Jane

Those are wonderful photos, Lina!

Well, I can see Kubrick gets enough lovin'! :biggrin1: 

What a beautiful tree too!


----------



## Callalilly

Ok so every OTHER year I get to have my way when it comes to getting our tree. My DH likes to get the tree from our local hardware store - ho hum - no fun there. I love to go up into the mountains with hot cocoa, snacks and spend the late afternoon hunting for just the right tree. We caravan up with our neighbors and the kids play, etc. This year was enhanced by my beautiful little girl Callie. She had so much fun playing "hide and seek" with the kids. The unfortunate thing is the picture, that I was hoping to use in our holiday card, is a bit fuzzy......rats!


----------



## Thumper

Great pictures Lina and Callalilly! I love the tree  I haven't put my skirt up yet, either...I'm sorta waiting for some presents to be wrapped to protect it from being pee'd on! lol

I think that would make a great picture for a Christmas card!

Kara


----------



## Paige

Great pictures Lina and Lisa.

Kubrick looks like the perfect present under the tree.

Lisa, those boy seemed smitten with Callie.


----------



## Laurief

I am so mad at myself. I took Lexi shopping for a tree with us this weekend, and had her dressed in an adorable pink fuzzy sweater - and I forgot the camera!!!! Oh well. Love Kubrick under the tree! what a cutie. 
Lina - I think your sister is in love with your dog!


----------



## Julie

Neat pictures Lina!Kubrick is very handsome and your tree is beautiful too!

Love the picture with Callie and your boys!What a pretty backdrop!Callie has really grown up!I remember her as a plump little split-face pup as cute as can be!She sure is pretty......I still adore her markings!:becky:


----------



## Lina

Thanks for the compliments everyone! Kubrick really is ADORED by my sister and he adores her too! He whines and whines when she comes over just like he does for me. Spencer gets jealous sometimes. 

Lisa, what a great pic of your boys (and Callie)! I hope you don't mind, I fixed it up a bit using my editing software. It doesn't look too different because I guess your camera focused on the trees in the background rather than the subjects in front, but if you like it you can send me the original file so I can do the same thing to the larger res image... I think it would make a great Christmas card.


----------



## mintchip

Great job Lina!!


----------



## ama0722

Callie looks like she has grown up! Lost her puppy fat- we are gonna need to see more pics! I agree your way sounds like the good way to get the tree!

Amanda


----------



## juliav

What a beautifl picture!!!


----------



## Callalilly

Thanks everyone for the kind comments. I don't know how you do it Melissa, how do you photograph kids and dogs! I was going crazy yesterday trying to get one good shot. My kids were done after the first three attempts! Callie was a good sport but wouldn't look at me half the time even though I sat there like a loon making all sorts of noises! :frusty: I thought this one was a keeper and get home just to find out it's blurry! ARGHHHH @%#! 

Yes Lina I would love it if you could fix the original. Thank you! I love your Christmas tree by the way. 

Julie you're right, she used to be quite the rollie pollie, now she's almost too skinny. I'm going to give the "Satin Balls" a try and hope they work. One more thing, I would love to see a picture of your Barbie tree. 

Laurie can we see Lilly in her little pink sweater anyway? 

I will post more pictures of Callie, she's finally done with her blowing coat stage - phew! Now if the hair that I cut would grow back quickly I'd love it. I cut her bangs and did a horrible job and trimmed the hair on her legs because of the matting. Oh well it'll grow back just not quick enough for me!

Lisa


----------



## Laurief

Lisa, I will try to get a pic, but the sweater is in the wash now. How is it that there is not an Xmas tree place on earth that is NOT muddy!! All the little feathers have mud in them. I will try.


----------



## ama0722

Okay, since we moved without most of our belongings I am not decorating this year. But the cute guy on the corner of my grocery store gave me flowers and said "Happy Holidays!" (He speaks as much english as I speak spanish but we have became morning friends!) My husband now teases me about my crush but I have to share what I did with the flowers ... get them out to take photos with the girls, ofcourse! But Dora decided to smell them and then made a mustache. Belle quickly thought they were food so she tried jumping to get them knocking one on herself and becoming a true blonde...

Lets just say I am glad I didn't put up a tree... imagine what could have happened!


----------



## Lina

Amanda, ound: ound: ound:

That is too funny! I love that last pic of Belle! It's like she's saying "what? is there something on my face?" LOL.


----------



## Laurief

Very cute!! WAs that yellow stuff hard to get out of her hair? I know it is usually sticky!


----------



## Thumper

LOL @ Belle!!!!!!ound: She just cracks me up, I'll adopt her anytime! Just let me know! 

Kara


----------



## mintchip

Amanda those are great pictures


----------



## ama0722

It was just powder so I couldn't brush it out, I just let it work it's way out on it's own! 

Amanda


----------



## marjrc

Oh, I am so glad to see all the new pics in this thread!! Yipppppeeeeee! 

That Belle. I just love that spunk and devil-may-care attitude of hers! lol Great pics, Amanda!

Julie, I love that topknot! Yes, it does look like a peacock's tail. Adorable face!

Kodi is soooooo cute! Poor little guy, doesn't look too happy though. Ah well, it makes for an adorable photo! :biggrin1:

"Gucci in the green" is adorable!! She's so pretty.

Biscuit's photos are very nice, Amy. It's nice that we can share our celebrations with our furbabies. Not that they know what day is what holiday anyway, but WE sure have a lot of fun with it! lol

Lina, those are great photos!!! What a beautiful tree you have. I totally love the pic of Kubrick and your sis. They obviously adore each other. How long before she gets her own Hav?? 

It's so sweet to see your boys with Callie. Isn't it frustrating that it can take forever just to get the right shot? :frusty: I like what Lina did to it though. Maybe you can still use it!


----------



## Tiff

Here's Desi with Santa!


----------



## juliav

What an adorable picture. Now we need a close up of your little honey!


----------



## ama0722

Did Santa try to steal him? 

That is a job for the SPSL- dressing up as Santa at a pet store and taking off!

Amanda


----------



## Alexa

Here are the ones with a Christmas theme from our mini-shoot....who turned the lights off???? Can you tell he wasn't too big on wearing the hat??


----------



## JanB

Oooohhh....cute pics everyone!!!


----------



## Lina

Alexa, Marley looks way too cute in that Santa outfit! I love the one of him with the hat over his eyes. LOL.


----------



## Thumper

CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!! 

Love the new pics! 

Kara


----------



## Paige

Great Christmas pictures ladies, keep them comming.


----------



## mintchip

Alexa- love the photos!


----------



## ama0722

Desi is growing up so fast- we need more close up pictures of him!

Did Marley last in the hat about 30 seconds <BG>

Amanda


----------



## marjrc

Desi and Marley are adorable!!! I love all the pics so far. What fun to see holiday themed pictures.

Has anyone tried incorporating the Sagittarius associations with this sign, such as: 

Birthstone: Blue Topaz, Turquoise 
Flower: Narcissus, Poinsettia 
Colors: Blue, Purple, White, Pink 
Gemstones: Lapis Lazuli 
Metal: Aluminum, Tin, Silver 
Animal: Horse, human

Hmmmmmm. ?????? 


You WILL get extra points for that, I'm telling you! :biggrin1: Not that anyone is keeping count, but it could make the picture taking a bit more challenging and fun. :biggrin1:

Of course, I haven't had a chance to take a single Christmas-y picture yet!!! ARGGGHH !!


----------



## Julie

Marj----I got those colors on my wierd tree!ound:
Bonus points!:bounce::Bonus Points!:bounce:

Great pictures everyone!It's nice to Desi and Marley......I haven't seen Desi in quite awhile.Looks like he is growing up!


----------



## Julie

Amanda--
That picture of Belle tells me she got into the powdered yellow centers of those lillies!ound:That is hard to get off.Those are beautiful stargazer lillies it looks like.Better watch out-----your Spanish speaking buddy might be wanting to see the "stars" in your eyes!ound:

The pictures are very sweet....it's nice to see Dora with some beautiful lillies--it'll be quite some time before I see any lillies..you lucky thing!!!


----------



## ama0722

Julie-Maybe I could share my calienta chicko (feel free to correct me Leslie!) Yeah, it took about 4 days to come off  They get so jealous of each other when they think it is food

Marj- I know how you feel, this is the first year we didn't send out a family christmas card! They set up a big holiday display at my work, I kind of want to drive the dogs downtown and put them on the sled to take their pictures!

Amanda


----------



## Kathy

I just love looking at everyone's wonderful pictures of your beautiful dogs. What talent is on this forum. We haven't decorated yet this year due to having puppies, I wanted to wait until after they were born. However, I am including a shot taken a couple of years ago of our Teddy and the other picture was taken last year! Now that was fun getting all 6 of them to pose in front of the tree! NOT!!!


----------



## Laurief

Oh my goodness Kathy - that is really cute, I had the hardest time getting three to sit in the same spot and still - How in the word did you do it with 6????


----------



## irnfit

Kathy, I love that picture in front of the tree. My DD tried to do that with her two dogs. Her DH suggested she tie them to the tree stand (and she listened - duh). I don't have to tell you what happened to the tree. :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Those are great pictures Kathy!Teddy is a cute guy--even in horns he's not crazy about!ound:

I'm super impressed with 6 in front of the tree---wow.Getting my two (1 sheltie,1 hav)was almost impossible last year.I couldn't get them to both look at me to save my soul!I'm also feeling jealous---look at all that love you get from these silly havs--6?You lucky thing!!!:hug: They are super cute!


----------



## Jane

That is a wonderful photo, Kathy! SIX Havs together. The more, the merrier, really!


----------



## mintchip

LOVE the tree photo!!


----------



## Kathy

irnfit said:


> I don't have to tell you what happened to the tree. :biggrin1:


Nope, the mental picture I have is enough! LOL I just hope no one was hurt! I bet that isn't a picture they kept either, huh?


----------



## Kathy

Julie said:


> Those are great pictures Kathy!Teddy is a cute guy--even in horns he's not crazy about!ound:
> 
> I'm super impressed with 6 in front of the tree---wow.Getting my two (1 sheltie,1 hav)was almost impossible last year.I couldn't get them to both look at me to save my soul!I'm also feeling jealous---look at all that love you get from these silly havs--6?You lucky thing!!!:hug: They are super cute!


Julie, those aren't horns, those are antlers!! LOL Teddy is really an 'angel', so they should have been wings though.


----------



## ama0722

Teddy makes a very handsome reindeer but I think he really needs a light up nose as well!

I couldn't get 4 to sit still and 2 of them were my dogs  Kathy you get a special prize for that and a big prize for 6 dogs in full coat around the holidays!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie

Kathy~ Awesome shot of your six-pack! You have my deepest admiration to be able to get a shot like that. Amazing pic of an amazingly beautiful group!


----------



## Paige

I love your pack Kathy. But what I want to know is how do you groom six havs. I know how long it takes to do three and you have double that.


----------



## Sissygirl

Kathy,

I love the pic of your six - how fun!!!


----------



## Kathy

Paige said:


> I love your pack Kathy. But what I want to know is how do you groom six havs. I know how long it takes to do three and you have double that.


I am lucky as they have great coats that are easy to care for. What I find hard is to find the time to bathe all in a day!!! LOL But we do it and they all cooperate as they know it will end sooner if they do!! LOL


----------



## marjrc

Kathy, I can't stop ooohing and aaahing at that picture of all 6 Havs! What beauties!! I love that one of Teddy. He's too darn cute!! 

I agree with Paige, I can't imagine grooming SIX!!!!!!! I'd have them in puppy cuts before you could say 'mat' ! Thing is, they are stunning in their lovely, long coats. Great job!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Kathy what a beautiful group picture of your lovely fur babies! They look like Christmas sextuplets! Ho Ho Ho


----------



## casperkeep

I told hubby that while he os off I wanted him to help take some pictures of Jillee with me and the tree....it maybe tommorow because we will not be going anywhere!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

*Our Christmas Picture*

It took us forever to get this picture....it is not the best but it will work!!!!! To have three dogs try and sit and stay is pretty hard....last year we had just Lizzie and Ginger.....maybe next year I have will have my little boy!!!! I do not know....I think hubby wants to wait a couple years but he also did not what three doggies too....so what is one more!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

I was going to have my friend take the picture....maybe anither time!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Megan, that is a very good Christmas pic of your fam! Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## JanB

Kathy, you have 6 beautiful Havs....just gorgeous, and like everyone else I am most impressed at getting them all to pose in front of the tree!

Megan, what do you mean it's not the best? It's Christmas card worthy  All of you look just great!


----------



## casperkeep

Thank you....hubby's eyes are not all the way open and he was not going to keep trying...some were o.k. but then one of the girls was looking somewhere else...it is hard but we made it!!!


----------



## casperkeep

I should have put Jillee's hair up...i did but she took it out....i forgot...hubby did not what me to keep messing with her hair anyways!!


----------



## casperkeep

I have a really cute christmas dress for Jillee that we will get some pictures with...want to feel a little better...although she had a rlh with Lizzie this evening!!


----------



## casperkeep

Hey I almost have 1000 post.....Yippee!!!


----------



## casperkeep

Just five more to go....ummm what shall I talk about....I am crazy I know!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Good for you Megan!


----------



## Guest

Ok, Kathy..I agree that this is an awesome shot..So tell us..what's your secret..
VELCRO, right?? I mean seriously, look at how closely they are all stuck together...


----------



## Kathy

casperkeep said:


> It took us forever to get this picture....it is not the best but it will work!!!!! To have three dogs try and sit and stay is pretty hard....last year we had just Lizzie and Ginger.....maybe next year I have will have my little boy!!!! I do not know....I think hubby wants to wait a couple years but he also did not what three doggies too....so what is one more!!!!!


I am impressed, great picture when there wasn't someone else helping while you and DH posed!!! Wow, that is awesome!!


----------



## Kathy

imamurph52 said:


> Ok, Kathy..I agree that this is an awesome shot..So tell us..what's your secret..
> VELCRO, right?? I mean seriously, look at how closely they are all stuck together...


Diane, I can't share ALL my secrets!!! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Guest

Kathy said:


> Diane, I can't share ALL my secrets!!! LOLOLOLOL


I think Melissa's your supplier! ound:


----------



## Kathy

imamurph52 said:


> I think Melissa's your supplier! ound:


Shhhhh, we don't want the other's to know!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Guest

Kathy said:


> Shhhhh, we don't want the other's to know!!:biggrin1:


oky-doky just send some to ME


----------



## Kathy

imamurph52 said:


> oky-doky just send some to ME


Honestly Diane, it took 3 of us to get all 6 of them to sit for that picture. You should see how many shots DIDN'T turn out! We were making sounds that I have never heard come from our mouths just to get them all to sit and stare in wonderment of what the heck they were hearing!!! It was pretty funny.


----------



## Guest

Kathy said:


> Honestly Diane, it took 3 of us to get all 6 of them to sit for that picture. You should see how many shots DIDN'T turn out! We were making sounds that I have never heard come from our mouths just to get them all to sit and stare in wonderment of what the heck they were hearing!!! It was pretty funny.


 :thumb::wink::wink::thumb:


----------



## marjrc

Megan, that is a great photo!! It's wonderful seeing the whole family in front of the tree. Good job!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Kathy~
I am very impressed with your 6 pack under the tree! Well done!
Here is my Christmas card this year...it took Hubby hiding behind the couch holding Jester down (I have a girl in heat right now..fun..NOT!) and me making some pretty crazy sounds to get them all to look the same direction!


----------



## irnfit

Katie, at least you have the kids to help you hold them down. It's no fun trying to take pictures of two havs dressed up for holiday pictures all by yourself. :frusty:


----------



## Guest

Everyones photos are truely awesome...

Kathy and Katie make it look soooo aluring to have MORE Havs..


----------



## Kathy

MopTop Havanese said:


> Kathy~
> I am very impressed with your 6 pack under the tree! Well done!
> Here is my Christmas card this year...it took Hubby hiding behind the couch holding Jester down (I have a girl in heat right now..fun..NOT!) and me making some pretty crazy sounds to get them all to look the same direction!


I LOVE IT!!! You guy's did a great job and especially with one in heat!!!! What talent!!


----------



## marjrc

Katie, what a beautiful picture! Nothing more adorable that pups and kids.  

Here are a couple of pics I took of the boys today. We are in a blizzard here and they are quite disheveled from running in and out to play in the deep snow. They are nuts about it! lol Thank goodness, we have a snowsuit for Ricky and a coat for Sammy or we'd be drowning in puddles right now. :biggrin1:

We had to remove a few ornaments from the bottom branches of our tree because Sammy thought that cinnamon and white glue cutout ornaments were very tasty!!


----------



## Laurief

Here is one way I solve the tree issue, I put gifts under the tree out past the edge of the bottom branches, and they dont go near it. I dont put ribbons on most of the them, but the ones I have, they still stay away from. Love the pups under the tree!!


----------



## Kathy

Laurief said:


> Here is one way I solve the tree issue, I put gifts under the tree out past the edge of the bottom branches, and they dont go near it. I dont put ribbons on most of the them, but the ones I have, they still stay away from. Love the pups under the tree!!


LOL, I did this one year and I had one that thought I was providing him with the most beautiful paper ever to shred!!!!:frusty:


----------



## ama0722

Very nice photos Marj and they don't bother the tree? I see you have ornament within mouth's reach!


----------



## Laurief

I guess that I am truly blessed to have three dog who chew on nothing other than their toys. I guess if I rolled a toilet paper roll across the floor at them, they might play with it, but my guys really dont touch anything - ok I lied, they do if I leave a pencil, pen or tissue within reach, but thats it!!


----------



## marjrc

Amanda, other than a couple of cinnamon ornaments that I had to pry out of Sammy's mouth last week, neither one of them tries to get at anything from the tree. I'm impressed! Of course we dont' have tinsel, which is dangerous, nor angel hair and the strands of "pearls" I usually put on the tree are still in the bin. In fact, out of 7 or 8 Christmas storage bins we have, we only emptied out maybe 3. I was in Orlando and my mother and daughter put the tree up and took a few things out. When I got back, I just wasn't in the mood so got the kids to put everything else away! Guess being in 72-82 F weather will do that to a gal. lol


----------



## Tiff

Here's Desi after his first haircut. I don't know if they thought he was a girl or what, but he came back with the bows!


----------



## Sissygirl

This is a great thread - love all the Christmas Pictures.


----------



## Laurief

What a sweet picture of Desi! I love when you can see their eyes!


----------



## havaluv

Oh my, everyone has posted such wonderful pictures!

We tried this weekend to get a good shot and the dogs cooperated just fine, but our background was lacking so I removed it and replaced it with candy canes. I know it's hokey, but I sort of liked it...fun to include with Christmas cards and all I have time to do this year!

Here's Ruby and Ollie. They're getting along great!


----------



## juliav

Aw, what an adorable picture!!!!


----------



## Guest

Shelly..

THAT is a great photo!!! Toooo cute!! :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona

Aww, the photos of Desi are adorable.
The photo of Ollie and Ruby is great too. What cuties they are.


----------



## havaluv

How old is Desi? I love his haircut!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Desi, Ruby & Ollie are soooo cute! You gals are getting some adorable pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JanB

I love Desi's puppy cut, so cute!

Shelly, I love the candy canes! Hard to believe that was Plan B, they are perfect. What a great shot! Your little Ollie looks like a perfect little stuffed dog, so cute!


----------



## marjrc

Desi is too cute!! 

Love that pic, Shelly. I like the candy canes behind them!


----------



## Missy

Desi is so cute and I love the picture of Ollie and his friend shelly!!!


----------



## dkissel

*New Christmas Sweater*

OH wow, I love getting clothes for our Lola. She totally enjoys wearing them and even calms down when she has a sweater on. My line of work is with children with "disorders" and I know about weight and calming. Kinda cool it works on my dog too.
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## JanB

Lola is so cute in the Christmas sweater! Do you mean by weight calming them, kind of like when you swaddle an infant it quiets them?? Maybe it gives a feeling of safety and security?


----------



## marjrc

What a cute picture of your Lola! Welcome to the forum, btw.  I've been AWOL for a while... busy with holidays, don't ya know! lol


----------



## marjrc

Sammy, enjoying Christmas morning at our daughter's feet. This is what it's about for me.... being with family, friends, enjoying the quiet, laid-back Christmas morning, and the hectic, crazy parties at other moments.


----------



## ama0722

Lola is very cute in her sweater. What a good post Marj- it is what it's about!

However, it is also about the photo challenge <BG> and rather than just Holiday, we went for the blue theme and made Dora ready for a back up spot in Happy Feet! Let's just say she doesn't want to be a penguin!


----------



## Lina

How adorable! I love her penguin costume, even if she doesn't too much.


----------



## Laurief

I figured I better post my pics before December is over. 
First is Hubby with his three babies. They all love to sleep with him in his favorite chair.
Then Lily & Logan in their Xmas sweaters.
The last three are my niece who absolutely loves my guys!!


----------



## Missy

Laurie, what great photos of your DH, little girl and furbabies. what a good mommy and wife!


----------



## Diana

What great pictures Laurie! They are such sweeties and your neice looks totally in love! I think there is empty spot for one more Hav on hubby's chair!


----------



## Diana

Amanda- I love Dora's face! She looks totally annoyed by it all. Too cute!


----------



## irnfit

Everyone's pictures are so great!


----------



## ama0722

Laurie- very cute! I do have to say DH's chair is big enough that you could easily fit another Hav 

Amanda


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, I love that picture of Lexi and your neice.


----------



## Lina

Laurie, very cute pictures! Did I miss Lilly in the first pic with your husband? I can't seem to find her, LOL.

I love that last picture of your niece with Lexi... it's very cute.


----------



## marjrc

Lexi is the one with the topknot and bow, right? I get the feeling Lexi is a girly girl, Laurie. Is she? She is toooooo cute! What lovely family pics! I think Lily and Logan are adorable in their sweaters. 

Dora is as cute as can be. As usual! I can never get enough of pics of your Dora.


----------



## Laurief

You guys are right, Lily is missing from the chair, I know that when I went to get the camera she was in the chair with him, I actually think she was at his feet - So I assumed that she was there - this old age is getting to me!!! lol


----------



## Laurief

and yes, Lexi is my girlie girl, I am keeping her hair longer, she is so gentle. She is tolerant of the bows too!!


----------



## dboudreau

Laurie, very cute pictures, your niece is totally adorable too!

Dora does make a very cute penguin. lol lol

Ruby and Ollie look so festive with the candy canes.

Sammy is such a good little pup.

Lola's new sweater is too cute.


----------



## ChristineL

I just found this thread. I love all the pics of the multiple Havs in rows! I have no idea how you all got them to sit together and look at the camera at the same time!

Here are a few of my two. Kahlua couldn't look more unimpressed, but the Buff looks pretty cute I think.


----------



## Paige

Great pictures everyone. The pups all look so cute. HOpe everyone had a great Christmas.

Laurie, how do your three like the bed off the floor, I have seen them and wondered about them. Logan reminded me of Nigel, he always has to be laying on me. Him and Preston are my two jealous boys. Reece is happy to be at the end of the couch or with hubby.


----------



## Diana

Hi! This will be our first attempt at the photo assignment. Now that Teddy is totally a moving target, it's hard to get any shots that are not action!
Hope everyone had a happy holiday and have a happy new year!


----------



## Lina

Great pics of Buffy and Kahlua, Christine! They both look adorable (even though Kahlua looks less than pleased with having her picture taken ).

Diana, Teddy is adorable in his little Christmas sweaters.


----------



## mintchip

Great photos!!!
WOW December is just about gone--any hints what the January theme will be??:ear::biggrin1:


----------



## Guest

Christine...I LOVE your photos of Kahlua and Buffy!! 

Diana...Teddy is looking very GQ in that red sweater!!!! :thumb:


----------



## irnfit

Kahlua and Buffy are beautiful.

Teddy is so adorable! He a little furball.


----------



## clubbabalu

*My Two Angel Pups...*

It's my last chance to post a pic for December I suppose...

Here's Baba & Desi dressed up as angels for Xmas:










I've been sooo sick, so this is belated!

Merry Woof-mas!

Patti


----------



## ChristineL

Ohhhh Baba and Desi are So cute!


----------



## clubbabalu

ChristineL, 

Kahlua, is that the chocolaty one? Well, he/she has the most fantastic markings! Those eyebrows are out of this world! Just scrumptious coloring!

And 'the Buff' is a female?? She's a cutie! She looks prim and proper...or is this an act?  What a lovely pair you have! 

Great photos.


----------



## lfung5

I see you guys were busy with the last minute posts. I love all the holiday pictures!


----------



## Laurief

Such cute pics!! I am inlove with Kahlua's coloring, and Buffy looks so happy to be posing! Is my God Baby Teddy not just the most adorable thing!!! We is a sweetie!!!
An Baba & Desi - real angels!!


----------



## JanB

I just wanted to say I just love all the pics of family, both human and the furbaby ones. I'm afraid to mention any by name for fear of missing someone; I've obviously fallen way behind on this thread. 

I'm inspired to try to get a pic of Tessa by the tree before we take it down. Like Teddy, she is a moving target too these days! 

Thanks to all for sharing these great pics!


----------



## irnfit

Not only is a new month coming, but a new year, also. The pictures in the challenges have been so terrific. It is a great way to keep a record of our pups and also to keep track of our forum babies. 

I signed up with Dogster.com and they had a special offer from Shutterfly. It was for a free calendar. Thanks to the forum, I had a special picture for every month and made my calendar. I should be getting it in a few days and I can't wait.


----------



## Guest

Patti...I LOVE your Woof-mas photo!!! ..Are they really angels?? ound:

Christine...Kahlua's coloring really is very unique. Her bangs not only make a beautiful contrast, but look like they were styled in a salon!!


----------



## irnfit

Patti, your dogs are too cute! Love the angels.


----------



## Lina

Patti, I love Baba and Desi the Angels! They are just too cute and very Woof-masy!


----------



## Missy

every one's photos are so adorable. patti I love the havangels!


----------



## Jane

Patti,

You take amazing photos!! Baba and Desi are too cute. But I also really love your avatar - look at Baba's tongue!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip

imamurph52 said:


> Patti...I LOVE your Woof-mas photo!!! .*.Are they really angels?? ound:
> *
> Christine...Kahlua's coloring really is very unique. Her bangs not only make a beautiful contrast, but look like they were styled in a salon!!


Yes!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

I just want to say great pictures everyone! I've really enjoyed seeing them all.Sorry I have not commented on each and every one...but I did see them! I just do not want to leave anyone out--:grouphug: Many of these I saw in the hospital and was unable to comment either then or currently. Our house is more then a little busy.

None the less--:clap2: GREAT PICTURES EVERYONE! :clap2:


----------



## marjrc

Here are some more that I finally uploaded to the computer. I know..... talk about under the wire!! lol 

Anyone who wants to add to this thread at any time, please do!!


----------



## havanesebyha

We didn't take many pictures this year ~ but here is Kohana with her daddy! She adores him so!


----------



## clubbabalu

*My Two Angels...*

Thank you everyone! I've been taking pics of my boys everyday for nearly a year now and I think we're getting the hang of it now. They're getting the idea that it's "work" and that there will be "treats" afterwards. Funny, it took me so long to get the hang of this simple concept. "Wait" is the most important command for them to mind. And I finish a "session" and say, "Okay, good job!" and give them a rub down and tell them they're really good boys and high-5 them and say, "Okay, let's get your TREATS!"

Here's Baba's New Year's snap, tho' there was too much backlight and I messed up the exposure, it's still too cute not to post:










Happy New Year, all!

Woof, Woof!
Patti

And yes, they're angels MOST of the time. Big time cuddlers, esp. Desi, the baby of the family. He curls right up into you while your sleeping on your side. Baba plays a little bit hard to get, but when you pull him to you he goes limp in your arms and practically purrs. They are both my heart and I'd follow them anywhere and vice versa.


----------



## Laurief

Patti - that is too cute!! Baba kept the hat on- what a good pup!!

Kohana looks so happy with Daddy!!


----------



## Lina

What great pictures! Sammy the reindeer is adorable and Kohana with her daddy is just too cute!

Patti, Baba can wish me a Happy New Year any time!


----------



## marjrc

Great shot of Baba!! I also love the ones of Kohana by the tree with her daddy. Too cute!


----------



## luv3havs

*Too late for Christmas*

Well, I finally tried re-sizing a photo, so here goes.

Nothing like being a day late and a dollar short!

(It's hard to get a good picture of a black dog.That would be Magee)

I love my Cali's smiling face.

Note to myself: New Year's resolution, get better pictures of dogs!


----------



## Julie

That's a cute picture Nan!


----------



## Guest

Nan...

I hear what you are saying about photographing black dogs..or those who have dark hair around their eyes! I'm currently looking into purchasing a better camera with a higher pixel resolution..

What kind of dog is Magee??


----------



## Jane

Cute photo, Nan! What kind of dog is Magee?


----------



## luv3havs

*Magee the Schnoodle*

Magee is half miniature schnauzer and half mini-poodle.
He's a handsome guy, if I do say so myself.


----------



## luv3havs

Jane and Julie,
thanks for the compliment on the picture.


----------



## luv3havs

Diane,
The best way for me to get a good picture of the Magee and Chico is outside with the sun on their faces.

The good thing @ black around their eyes, is-no tear staining


----------



## Guest

Nan..

That is a great picture of Magee..he looks so sweet!!! Is his name Scotish?


----------



## luv3havs

*Magee's name*

Diane,

Several years ago, my DH and I were in a place called Port Magee in Ireland.
There were some cute dogs where we were visiting.
We both decided our next dog would be named Magee. About one year later we got a French/German dog (poodle/schnauzer) and named him Magee.
Go figure....lol
Actually, Magee belongs to my daughter who can't take him with her where she lives.So, we are taking good care of him for her..
I keep hoping she'll take him sometime and then...drum roll....maybe we can get another Hav.ound:
Although, truthfully, I don't know how I could manage 3 Havanese coats.


----------



## Guest

Nan..

How do you pronounce Magee?? It's not like Maggie, right??


----------



## luv3havs

Diane,
Sounds like McGee, accent on 2nd syllable.

He really doesn't look Irish!


----------



## Guest

That makes more sense now...What a cool name..it fits his adorable face


----------



## irnfit

Magee has the sweetest face - you just want to hug him!


----------



## dschles

Wish I had gotten to this sooner, but sometimes time has a way of getting away. So, here is how I am choosing to look at it --we are ready very early for Chanukah 2008!


----------



## juliav

Diane,

Scout and Roxy look so serious sitting next to the dreidel and I just love your new avatar.


----------



## Guest

Diane,


Never the less..it's a GREAT picture! Thanks for sharing it


----------



## Julie

Great picture of Scout and Roxy. They are very serious and that's what makes this so cute!


----------



## Janet Zee

I hope this works, had to resize, but i'm not sure I did it correctly.


----------



## irnfit

Hi, Janet. So nice to see a pic of Bacci. He is a sweetheart!
Hope your holidays were great.


----------



## Lina

Janet, Bacci is so adorable! I love your avatar pic of him! Kubrick would LOVE to do that to my yarn, but I think I would have a heart attack if he got hold of my Manos del Uruguay. LOL.


----------



## Laurief

Yahoo:whoo::whoo: Finally, good close pictures of my boy Bacci, I love that [email protected]!


----------



## Guest

Janet..

Great photo of Bacci...looks like he was poised and ready for the camera! :becky:


----------



## havaluv

CUTE! Maybe Ollie will look like Bacci when he grows up!


----------



## Guest

Shelly....Ollie has a "TOO CUTE FOR WORDS" face! :biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv

Aaawww....thanks, Diane!


----------



## Janet Zee

Thanks all for the compliments. Not that I am prejudiced, but he really is a sweetheart. I know I am so bad at keeping up with posting pics I will try to post more often.


----------



## JanB

Janet, Going after yarn is one of Tessa's very favorite things to do! A few wks ago she was ringing her bell to go outside only to trick me into getting up so she could make a run for the alpaca silk yarn on the sofa, lol! Very cute!

Shelly, Every time I see Ollie I think he just looks like a little perfect stuffed doggie. Cute 

Love the Scout and Roxy pic...how did you get them to pose so perfectly?!


----------



## Julie

What a cute guy Bacci is Janet! He is adorable! Lovely Christmas tree too.....:biggrin1:


----------



## clubbabalu

*Magee the Schnoodle and Photo Tips*

Magee the schnoodle is a doll. Cali is quite the grinner and Chico has gorgeous markings. I hope I got Cali and Chico in the right order.

Photo tip: Bright open shade is the best light to shoot Magee or any of your Havs. How you shot him here is great, too, it's just that sometimes pooches might squint and you might lose a natural expression. And avoid those blinding rays of light slicing through your pooches.

I speak from a bit of experience having undertaken the challenge of shooting my two Havs Baba and Desi everyday for a year.

Anyway, I'm glad this thread is still going. Very cute pics. I took this one of Baba on a day when all of our Holiday pillows and stuffed toys were piled on one couch to be packed away, so I just threw one of the stuffed bear's hats across Baba's neck and snapped this pic:










Happy New Year,

Patti, mom to Baba and Desi


----------



## clubbabalu

*Cutie Bacci*

Bacci's pic is adorable! He looks silvery here...or is it just the light? From your avatar, he looks more white and black, though, so I must be imagining things. I love the white face with black ears and he has the cutest nose, too!

Cheers,
Patti, mom to Baba and Desi


----------



## havanesebyha

Patti I love your new avatar of the boys ~ they certainly are little darlings!!! Are you professional photographers ~ you and your DH? I would love for you to photograph Kohana!


----------



## clubbabalu

*"Shooting" Kohana )*

Libby, thank you! I'd love to shoot Kohana! While not a total pro, I've done two paying gigs now! Yay! Mostly my experience has been through sheer practice, patience and determination to get the shot in my Project365Pooch, http://www.flickr.com/photos/mybluemuse/sets/72157594530795158/. And I have a lot of really nice camera gear! Before any shoot I'd want you to think about what sort of shot you'd want: informal or formal. And it would help to know Kohana's trigger words and to gather any favorite toys and any accessories or blankets. I have several blankets but I certainly don't have a professional studio at this point. Melissa does lovely work, but I'm not there. I did do this shot of my friend's Kyi-Leo which is a rare breed similar to the Havanese:










*Note: Jo-Zi hides behind her bangs ALL the time, by the way! :biggrin1:

Think about it and let me know. I'm always shooting!

Woof,

Patti, mom to Baba:










& Desi:


----------



## Guest

Patti..

Your photos are just AWESOME!!! :flame:

What kind of camera do you use??


----------



## Leslie

Patti~ What marvelous shots! I'd say you're in the "pro" category. You do a wonderful job. See what a little patience and perserverance can do???


----------



## clubbabalu

*"Shooting" Kohana, cntd.*

Dah, thanks Diane & Leslie, my boys have given me loads of practice! And I love trying out my skills on other doggies too. Keeps me sharp. The things with shooting dogs and not weddings is you're not blowing their "big day". If the shoot doesn't work out you can just reschedule, you know, and try again. Dogs need to be in the mood! It's work! Otherwise a shoot that could turn out like this:










can wind up "wooden" like this:










Eek! they were over, done, through with me that day!

I got upgraded to a Canon 40D for my bday! And I love my 60mm macro lens for portraits used in the bw above and the 50mm 1.8 and 50 1.4 (new!) which I used for the "jingle bells" pic of Desi and Jo-Zi.

Woofs to you!

Patti,

mom to Baba:









and Desi:


----------



## Guest

Patti...

ALL of your photos are just MAH-velous!!! I agree with Leslie..YOU are a PRO! :clap2::first::thumb:


----------



## clubbabalu

Thank you, Diane!


----------



## Paige

Beautiful pictures of beautiful havs.


----------



## havanesebyha

Patti I love your work and yes you are a pro! I am in the process of getting Kohana ready to show and as soon as she's ready in the spring I will contact you to do a photo shoot of her!! I am so excited to get my calendars with your boys in it! I ordered one for Alicia so she can see Desi!


----------



## marjrc

Bacci is beautiful! Yes, he does look silver in that photo. Nice.

Love the pics of Baba and Desi too. Patti, you are amazing with the camera. Such beautiful shots!


----------



## clubbabalu

*Kohana Pics*

Libby wrote:


> Patti I love your work and yes you are a pro! I am in the process of getting Kohana ready to show and as soon as she's ready in the spring I will contact you to do a photo shoot of her!! I am so excited to get my calendars with your boys in it! I ordered one for Alicia so she can see Desi!


Sorry I'm tardy in replying! I, too, am excited to get my calendar. That's great that you are ordering one for Alicia. I hope she likes it! My fingers are crossed for Kohana. And just let me know when you're interested in setting up a time to schedule a photo shoot.

Patti

mom to Baba and Desi


----------



## punkie

There are so many great photos and now I`m waiting for the january challenge.


----------



## Thumper

Hi Punkie,

The January challenge is right here:
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2837

If you click the "Forums" link above on the menu and select the "Photo challenge" forum, it will take you to ALL the previous photo challenges, there are lots of great ones. Enjoy!

Kara

Great pictures everyone!!!!! I want a new camera!! lol


----------



## punkie

Thanks kara for your advice.


----------

